# Tang Soo Do?



## terryl965 (May 8, 2006)

Please explain the differences between TSD and TKD for agrument sake let only use TKD as an Art and not a sport OK.
Terry


----------



## HKphooey (May 8, 2006)

It is my understanding that they are one in the same. Tae Kwon Do (way of kicking and punching) was developed from the same movements and structure of Tang Soo Do or the way of the Chinese hand.  The new unified Korea want a name that was specific to Korea and not to karate.

These styles also came out of a desire to return to Korean traditions and pride:
Oh Do Kwan &#8211; School of My Way
Chung Do Kwan &#8211; School of the Blue Wave
Moo Duk Kwan &#8211; School of Martial Virtue

So I guess it would be politics and ethnic pride.

Additional Korean Styles and explanations...
http://www.martialartsresource.com/...nma.htm#11.0 Different Korean arts and styles


----------



## Makalakumu (May 8, 2006)

TSD is more like "traditional" Karate.  We don't do nearly as many kicks.  Also, we still practice the "traditional" hyung.  Many TKD schools have there own hyung that they practice...or I should say that they are more appropriately called poomse.  Anyway, Tang Soo Do is Karate-do with a few more kicks.


----------



## terryl965 (May 8, 2006)

But what are the major differences after the kick do you thro the same kicks or different ones
terry


----------



## Jonathan Randall (May 8, 2006)

upnorthkyosa said:
			
		

> TSD is more like "traditional" Karate. We don't do nearly as many kicks. Also, we still practice the "traditional" hyung. Many TKD schools have there own hyung that they practice...or I should say that they are more appropriately called poomse. Anyway, Tang Soo Do is Karate-do with a few more kicks.


 
So true.

Tang Soo Do has a far greater emphasis on hand techniques than almost all styles of TKD do. Also, in my experience, there is a far greater emphasis on the "waist twist" for power generation in TSD than in most TKD schools. Both, taught well and traditionally, can be formidable arts, IMO.


----------



## Makalakumu (May 9, 2006)

terryl965 said:
			
		

> But what are the major differences after the kick do you thro the same kicks or different ones
> terry


 
I think we throw some of the same kicks, but we don't do all of the variations.  We have the basic, front, side, round, hook, crescent, and wheel and we has some spins and jumps to a few of them.  

Another important point to remember is that in TSD, joint locks, throws, and some submissions are part of the curriculum.  Collectively, this has been known as ho sin shul, but this depends on the instructor.  With some TSD teachers, all of this can get quite extensive.


----------



## The MMA kid! (May 9, 2006)

does the sparring include submission locks?


----------



## Makalakumu (May 9, 2006)

The MMA kid! said:
			
		

> does the sparring include submission locks?


 
Yes.

Here is an example of some of what we do.  It's not sparring, but it leads into sparring.

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=33409


----------

